# Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500



## Angelfiete2001 (3. September 2004)

Moin Moin,

Die Saison rückt naher, nun habe ich mich endlich durchgerungen 2 neue Rollen zuzulegen, es sollen eigentlich 2 Emblem sein.
Habe nur gutes darüber gelesen(Preis/Leistung) und konnte sie auch schon bei MichaelB begutachten.

Weiß einer wo ich diese Rollen noch bekomme, zum guten Kurs, oder bin ich zu spät dran. 

Gruss

Flo #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Guck mal hier  #h :
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=34411

vielleicht ja interessant für dich...

Gruß Marcel  #6


----------



## Ayla (4. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Sind super Rollen dieEmblem 5500 oder 6000 , aber nicht kleiner nehmen .
Habe bisher zwei 6000 der und habe mir vor kurzem bei Ebay noch eine
5500 ter bei einem Händler neu ersteigert (waren 73 € plus 5,50 Porto ).
Hatte davor noch eine Shimano Biomaster GT7000 ,die hat aber längst 
nicht so viel Kraft wie die Emblem .Hatte beim Ebay Händler angerufen
weil er 2verschiedene Modelle im Angebot hatte . Die blaue Ausführung 
ist wesentlich besser .


MfG Ayla


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Schau mal hier  da bekommst Du die Rolle für 89€. 
Hatte mir vor einiger Zeit auch bei eBay eine X 5500T ersteigert, bin mit der Rolle voll zufrieden.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (4. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

@Ayla
Bei E-Bay habe ich auch schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.
Wenn sollen sie auch neu und am besten mit Garantie sein.
Kannst mir den Händler mal per PN schicken? 

@Stuffel
Danke für denn Tipp, 89 Euronen ist zwar nicht das super Schnäppchen, aber ein zuverlässiger Händler ist auch wichtig.

@all

Fischt ihr die 5500 oder sogar die 6000 Modelle in der Brandung, letztere haben ja nur einen geringen Gewichtsunterschied zu denn 5500 Modellen.

Wie sieht das mit der Schnurverlegung bei Geflochtener aus? Erfahrungen!!!

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Hast recht, ein Schnäpchen ist der Preis nicht, aber wenn ich bedenke das die selbe Rolle hier bei zwei Händlern in meiner Nähe ca. 130€ kostet ist der Preis mehr als i.O.

Der eBay Händler von Alya ist sicher der hier  Bei dem habe ich jedenfalls damal meine XT5500 gekauft. Er hat aber glaub ich keine mehr im Angebot.

Ich habe die Rolle in der Nordsee in der Brandung gefischt und bin von der Schnurverlegung beeindruckt, auch die Verarbeitung und das ganze Laufverhalten sind Spitze.
Wie sich geflochtene Schnüre auf der Rolle verhalten kann ich leider nicht sagen, habe bloß Monofiele Schnur drauf.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (5. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

@Stuffel

das hast du auf jeden Fall recht.
Hatte mir schon fast gedacht das es der Händler ist, habe ihn schon mal an gemailt bekomme aber keine Antwort.

Mit der geflochtenen werde ich das einfach mal testen, habe bis jetzt nur Mono in der Brandung gefischt.

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## MichaelB (5. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Moin,

meine "Zart Fliederfarbenen" habe ich im Mai bei Angelgeräte Schlageter in Paderborn gekauft und habe 75 pro Rolle und 24 pro E-Spule gezahlt - TelNr. habe ich grad keine, die lässt sich aber rausfinden #x 
Ich würde keine Geflochtene beim Brandungsangeln nehmen, jede Welle zerrt die Montage in Richtung Ufer... #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (5. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde keine Geflochtene beim Brandungsangeln nehmen, jede Welle zerrt die Montage in Richtung Ufer... #d



Schlageter alias Seeolm, bis jetzt gab es noch keine Antwort, werde es Montag nochmal Probieren.

Mit der geflochtenen soll es,vorest nur ein test sein, sehe da auch Vor-und Nachteile in der Geschichte.

Gruss
Flo


----------



## Palerado (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Der Paderborner hat keine Emblem mehr.
Das kann ich Euch schon mal definitiv sagen.
Habe da vor ein paar Wochen auch mal nachgefragt.

Habe mir dort jetzt ne Emcast gekauft.
War sogar billiger.


----------



## Ayla (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Versuch weiterhin die Emblem zu kriegen , zwei Händler haben mir gesagt,

daß die Emcast nicht so gut ist wie die Emblem .

MfG Ayla


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Das habe ich auch gehört - die Quote der Gewährleistungsfälle soll lt. Händleraussage nicht gerade gering ausfallen. Ergo auf jeden Fall die alte Emblem der neuen Emcast vorziehen!

Ich fische einen Dreiersatz der Emblem X 5000 T und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Okay, bei mir sind sie beim Karpfenangeln im Einsatz, aber die Anforderungen sind beim Brandungsangeln ja ähnlich.

Die Schnurwicklung mit der nicht gerade runden Fireline ist absolut perfekt; keine Talbildung oder ähnliches.

Wie gesagt, die Farbe ist Geschmackssache, die Rolle hat nur eine Multistoprücklaufsperre und es wird keine Ersatzspule mitgeliefert. Aber das wars dann auch schon mit den Nachteilen, ansonsten funktionieren die Teile perfekt.

Übrigens würde ich es mir überlegen, ob es tatsächlich eine 5500 oder 6000er Emblem sein muss. Die Schnurfassung wird eigentlich in keinem Fall benötigt. Ich halte die 5000er für die praktikabelste Größe. Auf meinen 5000ern sind je 180 Meter 0,35er Monofile ungefüttert, dann kommen 400 Meter 0,20er Fireline und noch ein 0,45er Snagleader von ca. 20 Meter Länge.

Noch ein Tip: Evtl. wäre die Emblem ST auch eine Überlegung wert. Zwar nur ein Kugellager  im Gegensatz zu den 3en der XT, aber genauso ein weicher Lauf.


----------



## Adrian* (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

die daiwa rollen sind ja schön und gut ja, aber bei gott die dinger sind sau schwer!!!! mir is gestern fast der arm abgefallen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Naja, so schwer sind die Rollen ja nun auch nicht. Bei der Größe dürfen sie auch ruhig etwas wiegen.
Musst halt ein Butterbrot mehr essen, dann klappt es auch mit ner Emblem.


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber bei gott die dinger sind sau schwer!!!! ....



Hmm, so´ne dünnen Ärmchen, Adrian?  :m

Ne, mal ehrlich, die Emblem XT-Rollen sind ja wohl in Relation zu ihrer Größe echte Leichtgewichte. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, wie robust die Dinger sind, geht das absolut in Ordnung. 

Außerdem sind das ja auch keine Spinnrollen, sondern eigentlich Rollen, die für den Ansitz oder die Brandung gemacht wurden. Sprich man muss die nicht mal dauernd in der Hand halten.


----------



## Adrian* (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

ich hab die Daiwa Samurai 7i wiegt so 405gramm ich war gestern denn ganzen tag auf em see blinker mein arm hat weh getan....


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Tja, da bleibt Dir wohl wirklich nur, Stuffel´s Rat zu beherzigen... 

... aber ob da bei Dir ein Butterbrot reicht?!  :m


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Kleine Anmerkung: Hab grad gesehen, dass Holger (Gerätefetischist) zwei Daiwa Emblem S 5000 T los werden möchte. Meine Meinung zu der S-Version hab ich oben schon geäußert; vielleicht wäre das ´ne gute Gelegenheit?

Bei Interesse vielleicht ´ne PN an ihn...


----------



## Tom B (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

fische seit einigen Monaten die Shimano Ultegra in der Brandung,
hatte vorher die Daiwa Emblem 5500XT war zufrieden,bis auf das sie
vom Gefühl her die Schnur nicht so schnell einholen wie die Ultegras
.Schnurverlegung war bei mono und Geflochtener 1A.Würde Dir aber lieber zu der Shimano raten wenn Du viel in der Brandung fischt,ist robuster,
halt Shimano.
Übrigens wenn Du an der 10000 Shimano Ultegra interessiert bist,bei meinem
Gerätehändler um die Ecke (Uetersen) kostet sie 119 €,bei Kauf von 
2, Komplettpreis nur *199€,*echtes Schnäppchen #2 
sende Dir eine PN wegen Name und Tel.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

@Heiliger Johann

Danke für denn Tipp #6 , kenne die Rolle leider nicht persönlich, der Preis hört sich auch gut an.

@agalatze

Fischt du nicht die Ultegras???

Gruss
Florian


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Moin Moin,

habe mich gestern auf den Weg nach Uetersen gemacht, um mir die Ultegras anzuschauen.
Wie sollte es auch anders sein, blieb es nicht dabei :q , und so fuhr ich mit 2 neuen Rollen im Gepäck nach Hause.
Machen einen sehr guten Eindruck,
freue mich schon auf ihren ersten Einsatz.

Danke für den Tipp Johann #6 .


Jetzt brauche ich nur noch 2 Ersatz Spulen.

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Tom B (12. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Glückwunsch zu den neuen Rollen, #h 
wirst bestimmt deine Freude haben

199 € für beide ist aber auch wirklich ein Schnäppchen gewesen.

Ersatzspulen habe ich bei www.hav-direkt gekauft.

ab und zu kann man sie auch bei Ebay erwerben.

Grüße Johann


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Moin Johann,

weist du noch was du dafür bezahlt hast?

Und kannst du mir sagen, was und wieviel Schnur du drauf hast, nur so als Anhaltspunkt.

Wollte eine mit 30er Mono befüllen, und die andere mit 0.12 geflochten ca. 150m, zum unterfüttern dann mono m=?

gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Tom B (12. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

tja angelfiete,

wieviel Schnur ich auf den Rollen habe kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
An meiner selbstgebauten Spulenstation mach ich Unterschnur nach Augenmaß rauf,klappt recht gut wenn man ständig 12 Spulen davon hin und her spult weiß man so was rauf geht.
Ansonsten angel ich nur noch mit mono Keulenschnur,da mein System was ich fische;Bißanzeiger über Stippruten meines erachtens es unmöglich macht mit 
Geflochtener zu fischen,die Fehlbisse sind zu oft.
Ist natürlich Gefühlssache

Falls Du aber geflochtene raufmachst spule minimum 270mtr.rauf
sonst kannst Du Pech haben( je nachdem Du knoten kannst) das die Schnur bei Weitwürfen am Verbindungsknoten der Unterschnur hängen bleibt.
Ist aber ne geile Art mit geflochtener zu fischen
a:Wurfweite 
b:Bißerkennung

Aber Du wirst damit lernen müssen ,daher mach die Schnur nicht zu stramm
sonst hast Du nur Fehlbisse.

Gruß Johann


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Werde ich das einfachmal ausprobieren.

Über die Stipprutenbissanzeiger ist ein Bericht im aktuellen Blinker, war ganz interessant.
Der Autor benutzt diese nur mit geflochtenen Schnüren, um denn fehlenden Puffer mit denn Stippen auszugleichen.
Klingt logisch.

Gruss
Flo #h


Edit: Nicht im Blinker sondern in der neuen Fisch und Fang


----------



## MichaelB (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Moin,

na dann erstmal h.G. zu den neuen "Nicht-Daiwas" :m   
Wann werden die ausprobiert? Bist Du hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=34667&highlight=pl%FCmperolympiade dabei?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Danke Michael,

Die "Plümperolympiade" habe ich ganz übersehen, an dem Tag ist mal wieder ASB #q , werde da absagen, Pümpern ist wichtiger :q .

100 Prozentig gebe ich dir am Samstagabend bescheid.


So viele Termine wenn das mal gut geht.

           23.10 Plümperolypiade
     evtl.30.10 Super-Ostsee-Treffen
           27.11 Meschendorf
           05.12 Ms-Forelle

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Moin!
Mal Frisch asugegraben!!!
Ich brauch noch eine E-Spule für meine Daiwa Emblem 5500 XT!
Wo bekomme ich die Günstig und wenn überhaupt noch WO???


----------



## Palerado (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Ich glaube am günstigsten gibt es die bei Ebay.
25€


----------



## MichaelB (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Moin,

@Arno: ich habe meine Ersatzspulen über ebay bei "Seeolm" / Angelgeräte Schlageter in Paderborn gekauft. Sind zwar für die "S", die ist aber bis auf die Lager baugleich mit den XT.
Ich habe die Rollen bislang nur zum Butt-Angeln im Hafen eingesetzt, bin aber 100%ig zufrieden #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## arno (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Micheal, da hab ich meine Rolle sowiso her!
Na, mal schauen was die haben wollen!


----------



## karpfenpodche (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Hallo Jungs!
weiß jemand, wo man noch Ersatzspulen mit Metallabwurfkante für die X 5500 T bekommen kann ???
Bitte meldet Euch


----------



## arno (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wieder mal Daiwa Emblem XT5500*

Moin!
Die Originalersatzspulen sind nicht mehr am Markt zu bekommen!
Man kann noch eine Spule von der ST bekommen , die passt aber leider hat di keine Metalabwurfkannte!
Kostet in Paderborn bei Schlagepeter 20 Euro!
Tel. 05251-21281
Schade, ich wollte auch noch eine!


----------

